# Help please



## Reptile Researcher (3 mo ago)

Hi, I'm doing an animal care course at college and one of my first assignments is creating a flow chart of abnormal signs of health in an animal and the required treatment for them. I decoded to go for boa contsrictors as kne kf my chosen animals as I want to go into the heroetology field later. 
I tried doing indep don't research but I'm struggling to find what I'm looking for, so any help/advice is welcome.
What I'm wanting to find out is the actions you need to take if the boa has regurgitated food, if its wheezing, if its drooling and if it has injured scales. all I'm finding is "take it to the vets" or "contact the vets" but nothing on what to do whilst waiting for the vet and things like that. 

*Many thanks, RR *


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

So you want us to do your homework for you?.... 😅

Check temperatures should be on there, and check all heating/lighting equipment is working.

For regurge, check food size offered and the following meal offer a small prey item than normal.


----------



## Reptile Researcher (3 mo ago)

thank you! And it's not doing my homework for me exactly, it's just gathering opinions in my research and using the sources I have? lol. genuinely sorry if that's what it seems like though, didn't really think about it like that


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

The problem is that there can be stacks of reasons a snake throws up its meal, some not related to the health of the snake. It could be that the food is off, something spooked the snake or the food wasn't prepped right or the meal is too large. Similarly a snake, especially a large snake like a boa can seem to be exhaling heavy when its perfectly normal, they "huff" much the same as dogs and even humans. They may also "sneeze" by rapid exhaling through the nostrils, which could be to clear the nostril from dust or water, and it doesn't mean it's got an raspatory infection.

If the symptoms are such that an RI is suspected, there is little more that can be done in advance of seeing a vet than turn the heating up a degree or two. A boa (or any snake for that matter) with an RI will need antibiotics which can only be prescribed by a vet, hence why you'll find that advice being given to anyone who comes here seeking advice for their snake with these conditions.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Have you seen Clay English's Ultimate Boa Constrictor Care Guide? It's a bit dated, but has about 10 pages of emergency, at home treatments. Treatments that can help until you are able to visit a veterinarian. 
PM me with your email address, and I will send you a copy.


----------



## Reptile Researcher (3 mo ago)

thank you for the recommendation! I'm not gonna give you my email address cause that's personal stuff I'd rather not give out, but I'll be sure to try check it out!


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Reptile Researcher said:


> thank you for the recommendation! I'm not gonna give you my email address cause that's personal stuff I'd rather not give out, but I'll be sure to try check it out!


Here is the book mentioned just in PDF form http://darkforestexotics.weebly.com.../the_ultimate_boa_constrictor_care_manual.pdf

Hopefully you'll get something from it.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> Here is the book mentioned just in PDF form http://darkforestexotics.weebly.com.../the_ultimate_boa_constrictor_care_manual.pdf
> 
> Hopefully you'll get something from it.


I think pages 29 to 32 should cover the research nicely.... The OP just needs to rephrase things in their own words....


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

Buy this book:









Mader's Reptile and Amphibian Medicine and Surgery: Amazon.co.uk: Divers BVetMed DZooMed DACZM DipECZM(herp) FRCVS, Stephen J., Stahl DVM DABVP-Avian, Scott J.: 9780323676618: Books


Buy Mader's Reptile and Amphibian Medicine and Surgery 3 by Divers BVetMed DZooMed DACZM DipECZM(herp) FRCVS, Stephen J., Stahl DVM DABVP-Avian, Scott J. (ISBN: 9780323676618) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk





Your university library should have a copy, but given your situation as you describe it owning it is a complete no-brainer. Spending 120 moneys to make a college course actually worthwhile is the best value ever.


----------

